# Pixelgrafik Vektorieren



## Rascal (19. Februar 2004)

Ich bekomm das nicht gebacken. Habe Photoshop und Freehand . Brauche aber nen tutorial (am besten mit bildern ^^) . Könntet ihr mir weiter helfen ? 

Gruß Rascal


----------



## layla (19. Februar 2004)

Poste doch mal das Pixelbild.
Aber ich denke mal in Freehand mit Pfadwerkzeug ( weiß net obs in Freehand so heißt benutze es nicht) nachfahren.


----------



## Rascal (19. Februar 2004)

Das ist mein problem ich mache Praktikum in einer firma und die meinten ich soll mich informieren. Weil ich soll für Kunden nen Vektorisiertes bild machen und logo und so als Pixel bild hab ich ja nur, wie vektorisiere ich das ^^. (Photoshop Deutsch , Freehand Englisch).

Gruß
Kevin


----------



## Mythos007 (19. Februar 2004)

Stell uns doch mal Dein Bild zur Verfügung damit wir es Dir an einem
konkreten Beispiel erläutern können...


----------



## Isac (19. Februar 2004)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe (dein Deutsch ist ein bisschen schwer zu verstehen), möchtest du aus einem pixel- ein vektororientiertes Bild erzeugen.

Dies ist so nicht möglich, da äähh, schau einfach mal hier  http://www.jaeggialber.ch/html/help/pixel_vektor.html 

Vielleicht solltest du einfach eine genaue Kopie des Logos mit freehand erstellen. Dann schick mal das Bild, dann können wir wohl eher dir helfen!


----------



## layla (19. Februar 2004)

Deine Erklärung ist etwas schwer zu verstehen.
Ich glaub du denkst es gibt ein Programm zb Freehand da lad ich mein Logo rein drück auf einen Knopf und sag vektorisieren. Das geht nicht!
Du musst es selber nachzeichenen zb mit Pfadtool.


----------



## extracuriosity (19. Februar 2004)

den Knopf gibt es schon, nur kommt oft eine Ergebniss raus, dessen Nachbearbeitung mindestens so lange dauert wie das komplette Nachzeichnen per Hand.


----------



## Philip Kurz (19. Februar 2004)

Genau. Deshalb frage ich mich oft, warum es diese Funktion überhaupt gibt.
Bei welcher Art von Grafik funktioniert den das importieren der Auswahl in einen Arbeitspfad problemlos ? Ich habe noch nichts gefunden


----------



## FloesMaan (19. Februar 2004)

öhm, es ist schon möglich vectorgrafiken aus bitmaps zu erstellen.
ich kenn da 2 programme, mit denen das abhängig vom bild richtig gut geht.
1. Scan2Cad >>> http://www.softcover.com
2. Kvec >>> http://www.kvec.de/deutsch/index.htm 

viel spaß beim probieren 
dazu sei allerdings gesagt, dass die programme nur zum umwandeln von logos oder schaltplänen oder sowas geeignet sind.

hoffe ich konnte helfen,
gruß Thomas

PS: fotos oder komplexe grafiken reinladen und dann mal einfach umwandeln ist dann doch nicht so vorteilhaft (die resultate würden dann mehrere gigabyte groß sein ;-) )


----------



## Isac (20. Februar 2004)

Für Schaltflächen und Logos (wenn man sie als gif speichert) sind die Programme recht gut. Du darfst aber nicht vergessen, dass Schaltpläne meist nur in 2 Farben gemacht sind (schwarz/ weiß). Das sind gerade mal 2 Bit. Logos sind aufgrund des gif-Formates in 256 Farben gespeichert (8bit). Die Rechenleistung ist nicht so immens, so dass man vernünftige Ergebnisse bekommen kann. Nimmt man jpg-Dateien erhöht sich die Anzahl der Farben auf über 65000!(24Bit).
Es ist wohl machbar, aber die Rechenleistung unserer PC's ist noch nicht gut genug, um jpg's in guter Auflösung zu vektorisieren. Dafür brauchst du eine Rechenanlage, die im Teraflops-Bereich arbeitet 
Die Grösse von ein paar Gb sind bei den heutigen Fastplatten nicht so wichtig.


----------



## BSE Royal (20. Februar 2004)

Davon abgesehen kenne ich kein Programm, dass wirklich sauber vektorisiert.
Die Ergebnisse sind, wenn sie optisch halbwegs ansprechend sind so von Ankerpunkten überflutet, dass die Arbeit mit einer soclhen Datei keinen allzugroßen Spaß macht und dir jede Druckerei an den Hals springt, wenn du so eine Datei bei denen ablieferst.

Das sauberste Ergebnis ist definitiv, das Pixellogo noch einmal sauber nachzuzeichnen. Kenne das Motiv zwar nicht, aber betrachte als Übungsstunde mit dem Pfadwerkzeug. Das kannst du immer gut gebrauchen! 

Gruß, BSE!


----------



## Rascal (20. Februar 2004)

Hier ist die grafik :







Ist nur  ein beispiel glaub ich weiß , mein chef meinte ich soll die posten. 


Gruß Kevin


----------



## BSE Royal (20. Februar 2004)

Nunja, wenn das eigentliche Logo auch so einfach aufgebaut ist, dann packst du dir Freehand mit dem Pfadwerkzeu (Pathtool, glaube ich) und zeichnest das Ding nach.

Infos zum Pfadwerkzeug findest du z.B. hier:

http://www.pixelprisma.de/photozauber/praxis/grundlagen/3_5-pfade.pdf (Praxiswissen)

und hier 
http://www.pixelprisma.de/photozauber/leseecke/theorie/bezier1.htm (Hintergrundwissen zum Werkzeug)

Beide Links zwar für Photoshop, aber die funktionweise ist in Freehand die selbe.

Oder du baust das Ding in Photoshop und exportierst den Pfad dann.

Gruß, BSE!


----------

